# Can I heat oil for deep frying in the oven?



## wlpywd (Nov 21, 2010)

So, i am going to need to deep fry, oil about 300 degrees.  Can i put a large pot of oil in the oven, either at 300-325 and leave it til the oil temperature is 300, or at a higher temp like 400 until the oil temp. comes up to 300, and then proceed to deep fry in this pot of oil with the whole thing in the oven?  I know that the oil temperature is the most important thing for deep frying, does the heat source for the oil matter?  so in this case, the heat source is just an oven instead of bottom-only flame heat. 

Make sense?  Is there a reason not to attempt this?

Thanks everyone, this is my first time posting as i have always been able to find an answer to anything with the search.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

No.  A 350F oven (air temperature) won't give you 350F oil.  Someone else can explain the physics of energy transference, or you can just take my word for it. 

BDL


----------



## wlpywd (Nov 21, 2010)

ok, i do understand that, but let me rephrase. Can i set the oven to 500, etc. can I play with the oven temp. until it brings the oil temperature up to 300, and then deep-fry in this pot of oil in the oven?


----------



## wlpywd (Nov 21, 2010)

i do have thermometers that will let me check the oil temp, and oven has 600 max setting. if this info helps


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

why can't you just heat the oil to whatever temp you need on the stovetop?...why get the oven involved in the first place? you're not deep frying in the oven are you? maybe i just don't understand what you are trying to do here....enlighten me please, so i can change my expression!

joey


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm guessing that trying to deep fry in the oven will burn your house down, as the splattering oil hits the heating elements and ignites.

mjb.


----------



## wlpywd (Nov 21, 2010)

actually yes, trying to be able to deep fry in the oven.  Not my original idea, but there are several mini-reasons for this. all stovetop units will be in use in rotation to complete everything, no room for a big oil pot to just sit there for frying.  two, she is delusionally paranoid about grease splash, spill, drops and splatters getting into other non-oil dishes.  And also curious as to if the oven, once the oil temp is brought up to 300, if there will be a more 'even' frying experience instead of slightly hotter oil on the bottom, cooler at the top for floating things, and then a solid meat piece (think like whole fish or turkey) darker where it was touching the bottom of the pot and lighter at the top.  And for clean up after, a self contained box, less worry about flare ups, etc.


----------



## wlpywd (Nov 21, 2010)

this. is this just a thought or is it known?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The oil temp will drop when you add the food. The oven doesn't transfer heat into the pot efficiently enough for the temp to recover and fry properly. The result will be bad for the food. The oven is probably messier and harder to clean than the stove.

Pick up an induction hob. Cook's Illustrated rated the Max Burton 6000 unit as the best  and it's quite cheap. if you want more stainless steel, the 6200 is the same unit dressed up a bit.

You can set a pot temperature and hold it pretty well with an induction burner for deep frying. Temperature recovery should be quite swift.  you don't have to cook near any of the rest of the food.

Of course you have to use a magnetically compatible pot to cook on an induction burner/hob.


----------



## wlpywd (Nov 21, 2010)

i am liking this idea much better. a traditional electric-burner has the same problem as stovetop with heating elements. anyone know where to buy one in person on a sunday?


----------



## deltadude (Dec 20, 2008)

buy an outdoor turkey deep fry rig, you can find them at several sources for under $100

 Click Image

You can buy the above unit at Target

You don't have to cook turkey in it, You can make huge quantities of spicy chicken wings, french fries, and boil lobster and crab.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i think that this time of year the deep fry turkey rig is sold in grocery stores....also, in our town, the hardware store always carries them as well.... good luck!

joey


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

If you really want to fry something, pick up one of these: http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...-D28X-_-100164633&locStoreNum=581&marketID=40

Less than $40. It will probably put out something in the neighborhood of 100,000 btu, which means you'll be able to heat oil extremely quickly and the oil can easily recover temp when you drop food. It's what we use to boil crawfish and fry fish and crabs.


----------



## naty (Dec 27, 2013)

you can deep fry in an oven, but not with a pot. put your potatos fryies in perforated  recipient add oil with spray to the food and cook at 300 f time is related to the amounth


----------

